# Flash triggers with remote adjustment - Yongnou 622?



## daniela (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Guys!

As many of you wrote to get used to light, I was working on this skill intensively. Therefore I bought an lighting-umbrella and an softbox for flashes. I use flash triggers from Yongnou RF-602/C and RF-602TX to trigger my two of my flashes. This works, but it is inconvenient to change all settings _manually_. In my softbox, the flash has to be installed reversely, so I have to take off the flash from the tripod to change the power.

I need new triggers with an "wireless" possibility to change the power without taking off the flashes. 
One way would be to use my ring flash from canon to take control of my flashes (I own an Canon 550 and an Nissid Di866II). But the ring flash works only on an 58mm lens, so on all other leneses, it would has to hang down from the camera. So, I want an better solution. 

I looked this up in the internet and found the _Yongnuo YN-622C II_ and the _YN-622C-TX_ controller. There it should be possible to change the power of the flash from the remote-controlled. Furthermore I want to extend my system with two flashes for highlighting the background, so a third group will be used (1 softbox, 2 umbrella or second softbox, 3 background).

Is this an good choice? Do the version II triggers work with the controller?
Which flashes should I buy for background lighting?

Thanks you a lot 
Daniela


----------



## eosuser1234 (Dec 11, 2016)

I use pocketwizards and the ac3 controller.


----------



## magna42 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi... You need to use the Yongnuo YN E3 RT transmitter for the YN600 RT flash, or go with the 622 series for everything. 


Hope that help you.

Darryl


----------



## ninjapeps (Dec 11, 2016)

The YN622c can only communicate with other YN622c units and its remote setting change options might not work with flashes that aren't at least similar to Canon's 430ex2 or 580ex2.


----------



## kphoto99 (Dec 11, 2016)

I started with the YN622c, but once Yongnou came out with the RT series I switched to it. I highly recommend it. You can connect the 2 (the YN622 on top of YNE3-RX) and it mostly works, but it is better to go with the YN-E3-RT as controller and a bunch of YNE3-RX for your existing flashed. As you add flashes you can buy YN600EX-RT or the Canon version.

Looking at the Yongnuo website I see that they have YN600EX-RT II and YN968EX-RT, the last one has a modelling light build in.

Once you decide that you need a faster recycle time the next step is an external power pack. Here I highly recommend the Godox PB960 battery pack. It can keep up with 5fps when powering a single flash.


----------



## Alex_M (Dec 11, 2016)

I own multiple Yongnuo YN600EX-RT speedlites. I tried connecting Canon CP-E4 battery pack to improve recycle time but had to give up this idea. I have connected the battery pack to the flash and fired around 10 shots with 5-10 sec intervals between shots. Flash overheated. I switched to backup flash. re-connected battery pack. second flash overheated in approximatelly 10 shots. same 5-10 seconds between shots interval.
I suspect that the battery pack drew charge current to capacitors faster than the flash can handle and the faster recycle time caused flash capacitors overheating.
I never had overheating issue with the same flashes powered by 4 x AA rechargeable batteries. Personally, I would be carefull about connecting Godox PB960 to YN600EX-RT flashes. I would rather not..



kphoto99 said:


> ... Once you decide that you need a faster recycle time the next step is an external power pack. Here I highly recommend the Godox PB960 battery pack. It can keep up with 5fps when powering a single flash...


----------



## daniela (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you for your messages.
Summing up: You would decide to buy two YNE3-RX and the YN-E3-RT as the transmitter. And an Yongnou 600-RT or RT MK II for background lighting, as it has an built RT system. Got it right?

The battery pack will be not needed. I own a lot of the eneloops, as I ordered an XXL number pack : of 24 pieces


----------



## mazza1967 (Dec 11, 2016)

The 622c and the 622tc commander work with all my Nissin , Godox, and yongnuo flashes and yes the cannon in camera menu works 100 % as long as they are cannon version it should all work well , The Godox x1tc triggers are better in my opinion with Hi speed sync built in they allow you to mix godox brand with inbuilt receivers and other flashes with the hotshot receiver , The have not missed a single fire since I've had them .


----------



## kphoto99 (Dec 11, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> I own multiple Yongnuo YN600EX-RT speedlites. I tried connecting Canon CP-E4 battery pack to improve recycle time but had to give up this idea. I have connected the battery pack to the flash and fired around 10 shots with 5-10 sec intervals between shots. Flash overheated. I switched to backup flash. re-connected battery pack. second flash overheated in approximatelly 10 shots. same 5-10 seconds between shots interval.
> I suspect that the battery pack drew charge current to capacitors faster than the flash can handle and the faster recycle time caused flash capacitors overheating.
> I never had overheating issue with the same flashes powered by 4 x AA rechargeable batteries. Personally, I would be carefull about connecting Godox PB960 to YN600EX-RT flashes. I would rather not..
> 
> ...



I have tested this for the last 6 months and never had the problems you describe, for me it works very well. The only time I get overheating with the YN600 flash is when I'm outside in full sun, the black head of the flash absorbs to much head from the sun, I has thinking of paining it white, but I'm not sure what kind of paint to use that would not cause other problems.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 11, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > I own multiple Yongnuo YN600EX-RT speedlites. I tried connecting Canon CP-E4 battery pack to improve recycle time but had to give up this idea. I have connected the battery pack to the flash and fired around 10 shots with 5-10 sec intervals between shots. Flash overheated. I switched to backup flash. re-connected battery pack. second flash overheated in approximatelly 10 shots. same 5-10 seconds between shots interval.
> ...



The way Infrared works is that near infrared (mostly shorter than 1000nm) is how the sun cooks us, and your flash.

When your flash gets warm indoors, then it uses convection and long wave infrared @ ~10,000nm to get cool.

So.. you need a good short wavelength reflector.. such as a heat refelctive paint, usually loaded with Aluminium or similar, which will be white. (sold as heat reflecting)

It will have no effect on the flash's ability to cool down through convection or 10000nm radiation... you'll just have big-white-flashes to go with your big-white-lenses.

For reference, an Australian astronomical observatory was saved from a bush fire by this paint.. it does work.

Edit: one other point, you may need a univeral undercoat to ensure the paint adheres


----------



## LDS (Dec 11, 2016)

daniela said:


> Summing up: You would decide to buy two YNE3-RX and the YN-E3-RT as the transmitter. And an Yongnou 600-RT or RT MK II for background lighting, as it has an built RT system. Got it right?



The Canon RT system allows for five groups, while others may support only three. It may be important for you (i.e., adding an "effects" light after the main/fill/background ones, like an hair light, or a kicker, in portraits), or may not, depending on what you shoot, and your needs.

Selecting the Canon system will bound you to Canon, but you can find third party devices which supports it. Selecting a Yongnou standard, will bound you to Yongnou instead - and only to its devices. If you're already invested in Canon, I'd go too for the Canon RT system - through the Yongnou devices if needed.

Just, AFAIK, to control remotely flash settings through the YNE3-RX, the non-RT units still need to support the external speedlite control system (the one used by the in-camera menu to set the flash) - I'm not sure, for example, the 550EX supports it (IIRC, was introduced with the 580X), don't know about the Nissin.

Anyway, if you put in the softbox a unit that can be fully controlled (i.e. a 600-RT) you can the still trigger wirelessly the others, if not set them - until you can replaced them as well.


----------



## tomcat (Dec 12, 2016)

Interesting topic.

What is really possible to transmit to the flashguns with the Yongnou YNE3 system?

Is it possible to transmit the adjusted parameters on the YNE3 transmitter to the YNE3 receivers and do they adjust the mounted flashes (even if they do no RT by themselves)?

Possible only in E-TTL mode or possible in manual mode too?

Do they transmit the focal range of the lens to the flashes too?

Tom


----------



## Alex_M (Dec 12, 2016)

I was wondering what the new features of the Yongnuo 600 RT II are. here is from Yongnuo Customer Support:

_Thanks for your email.
Yn600ex-rt II supports optical pulse master flash mode, yn600ex-rt not. The other function is the same.
Thank you very much for your great support for YONGNUO products! _
Hopefully, they also fixed some design shortcomings of version 1 of the product. I would not hold my breath though 



kphoto99 said:


> ... Looking at the Yongnuo website I see that they have YN600EX-RT II ...


----------



## LDS (Dec 12, 2016)

tomcat said:


> Do they transmit the focal range of the lens to the flashes too?



When flashes are not mounted on or near the camera, while bounced, used inside light modifiers, or used for specific light effects, the lens data are little useful, and probably you're going to set them differently depending on the role. But it would be useful to control each flash coverage angle from the master.


----------

